# where to stay?



## nina874 (Mar 13, 2010)

Rightyho, I have booked in my appointments with the heads of the 3 schools that I like, and spoken to a load of rental agents! The schools are in Benalmedena, Torremolinas and past Alhuin el torres

Now I just need to book somewhere to stay for a week, but, I dont drive so it needs to be accessible  I am coming over with eldest DD and I never normally stay in high rise hotels, I dont really like them. Also I wouldnt mind staying nearer to the area that we might be living in so that I can get a bit of a feel for it.

Is there anyone who can reccommend a cheap holiday let that is empty from 10-17th April, or would I be better off in a hotel for a week?

Many thanks peeps


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I'll have a think and an ask around. Off to do school run now


Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

You say you dont drive??Hhhmmm, the areas you're looking at are not easy to get around by public transport and cabs arent cheap. Torremolinos and Benalmadena are very large, you certainly couldnt walk around them, let alone travel between them easily without a car. I think what you'll need to do, certainly when you move here is make sure that where you live is within walking distance to all the amenities and that there is a bus to and from the school. 

Maybe its just me and others will disagree, But I certainly couldnt manage without a car, ok, I live in the country/campo. Evenso Spain is a large country and the car seems to be king here?! Even when I lived in the town/village, there was a bus service, but I wouldnt have been able to pop to the shops, do the school run, take the kids out and about, visit friends, pick OH up from the airport..... 


Jo xxxx


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

nina874 said:


> Rightyho, I have booked in my appointments with the heads of the 3 schools that I like, and spoken to a load of rental agents! The schools are in Benalmedena, Torremolinas and past Alhuin el torres
> 
> Now I just need to book somewhere to stay for a week, but, I dont drive so it needs to be accessible  I am coming over with eldest DD and I never normally stay in high rise hotels, I dont really like them. Also I wouldnt mind staying nearer to the area that we might be living in so that I can get a bit of a feel for it.
> 
> ...


I will ask some of my friends who own B&B's on the coast


----------



## nina874 (Mar 13, 2010)

jojo said:


> You say you dont drive??Hhhmmm, the areas you're looking at are not easy to get around by public transport and cabs arent cheap. Torremolinos and Benalmadena are very large, you certainly couldnt walk around them, let alone travel between them easily without a car. I think what you'll need to do, certainly when you move here is make sure that where you live is within walking distance to all the amenities and that there is a bus to and from the school.
> 
> Maybe its just me and others will disagree, But I certainly couldnt manage without a car, ok, I live in the country/campo. Evenso Spain is a large country and the car seems to be king here?! Even when I lived in the town/village, there was a bus service, but I wouldnt have been able to pop to the shops, do the school run, take the kids out and about, visit friends, pick OH up from the airport.....
> 
> ...



I will be ok hon, we live in the sticks here, so DH just has to give me a lift when I need to get somewhere. Its not too much of a problem as both of us are at home all the time anyway. 

I will want to live in the compo, I would implode if you put me into a town! I was just worrying about the visit that I am doing for a week when I check everything out. I like to have a town/city within reach but I hate living in them!

Most people I know couldnt manage without their cars, but then most of them equally agree that it is probably safer for everyone that I havent got one!


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

jojo said:


> You say you dont drive??Hhhmmm, the areas you're looking at are not easy to get around by public transport and cabs arent cheap. Torremolinos and Benalmadena are very large, you certainly couldnt walk around them, let alone travel between them easily without a car. I think what you'll need to do, certainly when you move here is make sure that where you live is within walking distance to all the amenities and that there is a bus to and from the school.
> 
> Maybe its just me and others will disagree, But I certainly couldnt manage without a car, ok, I live in the country/campo. Evenso Spain is a large country and the car seems to be king here?! Even when I lived in the town/village, there was a bus service, but I wouldnt have been able to pop to the shops, do the school run, take the kids out and about, visit friends, pick OH up from the airport.....
> 
> ...


The train service is good between Benalmadena and Torremolinos and only takes 10 minutes. Within both towns there are local buses too. Plus Torremolinos has a bus station so I would imagine you could get a bus from there to Alhaurin de la Torre then taxi it? So maybe best to stay in centre of Torremolinos and work out from there on your visit. I dont have a car either (yet) and manage okay though am not in campo so have train and buses on my doorstep. Though life would be much easier if I did...

Caz.I


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Caz.I said:


> The train service is good between Benalmadena and Torremolinos and only takes 10 minutes. Within both towns there are local buses too. Plus Torremolinos has a bus station so I would imagine you could get a bus from there to Alhaurin de la Torre then taxi it? So maybe best to stay in centre of Torremolinos and work out from there on your visit. I dont have a car either (yet) and manage okay though am not in campo so have train and buses on my doorstep. Though life would be much easier if I did...
> 
> Caz.I


I'm sure it can be done, but Nina has appointments to visit schools and they are spread out a fair bit and theres the added issue of knowing which bus goes where and having to ask the driver etc...... Once she's been over and knows where she's gonna be, it'll be easy for her to work out. Plus most of the schools have private buses for pupils....

Jo xxx


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

I presume that Sunny View is the school you are looking at in Torremolinos? If so, then the train station at El Pinar is within 10 minutes walk of the school. My kids sometimes use the train to get to/from that school. The other two International Schools I think are near to other stations along the line, so if you stay in Benalmadena or Torremolinos for your weeks trip, you should be OK for visiting all three of them. The other school is presumably Sunlands, and I would think you'll have to get a taxi to visit this one (although JoJo will be able to advise you better about that one). As others have said, once you have chosen your preferred school you will be able to work out the best places to live for accessibility. Sunny View runs a bus from Fuengirola to the school, stopping along the route, which is used mainly by the younger children who aren't dropped off by parents. Older kids get the train by and large.


----------



## lofthouse (Jan 25, 2010)

I always use ownersdirect ,for holidays now, never use a hotel, just booked one for april for los alcazares, 7 days 2 bedrooms air con ,english tele, patio etc £165,
loads of them usually negiotable this time of year.


----------



## nina874 (Mar 13, 2010)

lofthouse said:


> I always use ownersdirect ,for holidays now, never use a hotel, just booked one for april for los alcazares, 7 days 2 bedrooms air con ,english tele, patio etc £165,
> loads of them usually negiotable this time of year.


Thanks lofthouse! I just spotted a couple of lovely apartments overlooking the marina in Benalmedena which is kind of in the middle of 2 of the schools, and they look lovely!!

I have resigned myself to taxis to get there, and then I have veiwings booked in on a couple of the days so the agents have said that they will pick me up from the schools and drop me off after the veiwings!

Thanks again for all your help.


----------



## nina874 (Mar 13, 2010)

lynn said:


> I presume that Sunny View is the school you are looking at in Torremolinos? If so, then the train station at El Pinar is within 10 minutes walk of the school. My kids sometimes use the train to get to/from that school. The other two International Schools I think are near to other stations along the line, so if you stay in Benalmadena or Torremolinos for your weeks trip, you should be OK for visiting all three of them. The other school is presumably Sunlands, and I would think you'll have to get a taxi to visit this one (although JoJo will be able to advise you better about that one). As others have said, once you have chosen your preferred school you will be able to work out the best places to live for accessibility. Sunny View runs a bus from Fuengirola to the school, stopping along the route, which is used mainly by the younger children who aren't dropped off by parents. Older kids get the train by and large.


You should work for MI6 Lynn! You are exactly right  Once we are out there permenently as long as DH is comfortable with the drive it will be fine. I will definitly taxi when I am out there otherwise I will just get hopelessly lost! My 21 year old daughter is coming with me and we have a lemming type sense of direction when we are together!


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

nina874 said:


> You should work for MI6 Lynn! You are exactly right  Once we are out there permenently as long as DH is comfortable with the drive it will be fine. I will definitly taxi when I am out there otherwise I will just get hopelessly lost! My 21 year old daughter is coming with me and we have a lemming type sense of direction when we are together!


I did once toy with the idea of a career in the secret service! 
But actually, it is a well worn route viewing the International Schools in the area, and one I did just over a year ago. Once you have been to see the schools, if you have any specific queries then please feel free to PM me and I will try to help.


----------

